# Bannerwerbung auf buffed.e / Tab Spamming



## ArrowII (23. März 2008)

Hallo liebes buffed team,


ich finde es völlig normal und in Ordnung, daß Ihr Werbebanner verkauft. Ich finde es jedoch ziemlich bescheiden, daß beim versehentlichen anklicken des Banners von xg1.de sich ca. 10 Tabs im Firefox öffnen statt einem. Sprich Tabspamming.

Viele Grüße
Arrow


----------

